# Dorsey's Lean (ish) Bulking Diary



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I do hate the term 'bulk' but if a word has to be used to describe my current phase then I guess that's as good as any.

After spending a year leaning out whilst adding a bit of muscle, I plan to spend the next 4-6+ months trying to gain a bit of size. I don't see the need to simply lump loads of weight on just for the sake of it but my diet might not always be as clean as it has been up until now.

This is what I was consuming up until recently which had me maintaining around 183-185lbs:

*7am*

75g oats in water

150g liquid egg whites

35g Extreme whey

4g cod liver oil

*10am*

150g chicken breast (cooked weight)

250-300g sweet pot (dry weight)

3g CLO

*1pm*

150g chicken breast

75g brown rice (dry weight)

Veg

3g CLO

*4pm*

150g chicken breast

50g brown rice

Veg

*7pm (family dinner)*

Lean cut of meat (chicken, fish, steak, pork bla bla)

50g low GI carbs (rice, sweet pot, cous cous, sometimes brown pasta)

Salad/veg

3g CLO (unless eating oily fish or eggs)

*10pm*

70g Extreme Pro-6 in water

2g CLO

The basic plan is to just start upping the carbs a bit and see where it takes me, I might also have an evening snack if i'm hungry (ideas?) or some oats with my bedtime shake.

I signed up to MyFitnessPal yesterday which seems to be a great little tool as I rarely have time to work anything out properly. I doubt i'll update it or this log every day but maybe once or twice a week i'll bang everything in to see what's going on roughly. I'll also weigh myself once a week to make sure it's not creeping up too much, 0.5-1lb a week should be more than enough i'd have thought.

If anyone's got any suggestions on what I can add in from time to time etc feel free to comment. As an example, yesterday's intake was as follows:

View attachment 4338


Obviously the PWO B&R was before dinner but I don't think I can add anymore categories in.

Here's to getting HENCH!!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Good stuff mate. Will definitely be following this. Add some casein (cottage cheese) and some fat in at night. Though Pro-6 is a blend 4 of the constituents are relatively fast absorbing (soy isolate, 2 concentrates and a whey isolate). Want to keep anti catabolic throughout the night plus slow down digestion. If you're bulkinf add some carbs here too. Good to stave off cortisol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I must admit, fats have always baffled me a bit as to knowing what sources to use and when. I tend to rely on the H&B caps quite heavily (most likely poor quality knowing them but can't stand EVOO believe it or not) as well as a little from fresh fish once or twice a week.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Are peanuts as good as almonds as a source of good fats? The other half is allergic to nuts (no pun) but peanuts are ok.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

From yesterday:

View attachment 4339


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yesterday:

View attachment 4344


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I guess you shop at Sainsbury's.

You should ask for sponsorship! :lol:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, very true....i'll mention it to the old bid on the checkout next time i'm in!

Any pointers so far? Anyone for that matter?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Have a different omega profile Dorse. But an acceptable compromise. Bulk Powders do Almond Butter? Might be worth considering?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd quite like something I could physically sit there and eat if you know what I mean, I might get funny looks with a bowl of butter and a spoon! 

Ok, so for now i'll start snacking on some peanuts mid evening along with some rice cakes and cottage cheese (full fat?) I presume i'm then best dropping down to one scoop of Pro-6 before bed instead of two given the casein i'll get from the cheese? My protein intake is already a tad higher than carbs which I presume isn't a great thing at this stage.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Anyone tried almond butter on the likes of rice cakes?


----------



## JGSPT1989 (Jan 7, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Anyone tried almond butter on the likes of rice cakes?


Used to have them on oat cakes, I quite liked it.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Good to know mate, thanks.

Would almond butter be LOADS better than peanuts? We do try to keep stuff she's allergic to out the house if poss to avoid contamination.

Weighed in this morning btw, up half a lb on last week.


----------



## JGSPT1989 (Jan 7, 2012)

Dorsey said:


> Good to know mate, thanks.
> 
> Would almond butter be LOADS better than peanuts? We do try to keep stuff she's allergic to out the house if poss to avoid contamination.
> 
> Weighed in this morning btw, up half a lb on last week.


Im not very nutritionally clever mate but i found this for you on another website, so if you know about nutrition i guess this will answer your question:

1 tbsp.

Peanut butter

Almond butter

Calories

95

95

Total fat (g)

8

8

Saturated fat (g)

1

.8

Cholesterol (mg)

0

0

Sodium (mg)

0

0

Carbs (g)

3.5

3

Fiber (g)

1.5

2

Sugars (g)

.5

1

Protein (g)

4

3.5

Calcium (mg)

10

40


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Wont bother posting anything up from the wkd, all stayed pretty solid apart from a homemade curry Fri night and a burger from the Harvester on Sun. Oh and a FEW spoons of this bad-boy last night:

View attachment 4358


Unreal!!!

(i'd told the other half I planned to snack on peanuts in the evening from now on and that is what she came home with!)


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

No so clean then Dosey but what is life about at the end of the day. Remember bodybuilding is a journey, you can either bat it down the motorway or like me take the scenic route, it just take a bit longer to get there.

Liking the peanut butter heaven.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Defo RR and I think it's important I've finally realised that for the sake of those around me if nothing else. And let's face it, if 2 or maybe even 3 meals each week out of 45 aren't quite as clean as they should be I'm sure it won't be the end of me. I don't drink after all so I'd like to think I've got a bit of wiggle room!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Changed my evening feed around slightly, hoping for some feedback.

My last main meal of the day is generally at some point between 7-8pm. From then I'm now taking on 50g almonds at 9ish then 50g cottage cheese around 10.15 before bed along with 4 rice cakes and 35g Pro-6. I was previously just having 70g Pro-6 instead, sometimes accompanied by oats or rice cakes with hummus.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Just seen your post on Cragels journal.

It reminded me I was meant to thank you!! You got me to hit my 1RM x 3... And my 3rep max for 10 x 2 on deads, by me finally listening to you on mp liquid chalk!

Cheers dude


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Dorsey said:


> Changed my evening feed around slightly, hoping for some feedback.
> 
> My last main meal of the day is generally at some point between 7-8pm. From then I'm now taking on 50g almonds at 9ish then 50g cottage cheese around 10.15 before bed along with 4 rice cakes and 35g Pro-6. I was previously just having 70g Pro-6 instead, sometimes accompanied by oats or rice cakes with hummus.


Yep that's an improvement - and more effectively anti catabolic - plus the small amount of carbs have a positive hormonal effect. Although what you were doing wasn't too bad


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

You think the amount of cottage cheese is suffice? I wasn't sure tbh...

Intake over the past couple of days:

View attachment 4365
View attachment 4366


Loving food at the mo, could eat more!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yesterday's:

View attachment 4376


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

i have half of the tub most nights unless its a total no fat day which is a friday, is there not another supermarket near you i always finnd sainbos expensive


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah there's Asda and Tesco but I like Sainsbo's and i'm quite set in my ways like that!

I think i'll up the cottage cheese to 100g most nights now, 50 just doesn't seem enough.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol theres snobbery for ya hehe i must admit they do a nice Tiramasu though.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Well, polished off an average of just under 3500 cals per day last wk but still managed to lose 1.5lbs (down to 13st dead).

Will keep things static for this coming week and see where I am next wkd.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Aldis all the way for me now!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Weighed in pre WO, back up a lb to 13.1 so still flirting around the same kind of figures.

Time to up the cals I think. Meals 2, 3 & 4 consist of 150g chicken, 65g brown rice, 65g veg & 3g cod liver oil.

Would I be best increasing the rice or adding in some almonds? Or perhaps a combination of the two?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> Weighed in pre WO, back up a lb to 13.1 so still flirting around the same kind of figures.
> 
> Time to up the cals I think. Meals 2, 3 & 4 consist of 150g chicken, 65g brown rice, 65g veg & 3g cod liver oil.
> 
> Would I be best increasing the rice or adding in some almonds? Or perhaps a combination of the two?


I'd put the rice up to 100g & veg to 80g and see where it takes you.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

how many cups is 100g rice?..I hate measuring!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I think I'll defo put the rice up, takes me long enough to eat everything as it is so I'll consider the veg after.

A cup of rice is about 160g+ I think Brock, don't think I'd even get that much in my 6-pack tupperware!


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

awesome man cheers


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Brockyboy said:


> how many cups is 100g rice?..I hate measuring!


Not being funny but I have a cup that holds more than a mug, so anything less that weighing is a guess.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Agreed, my kitchen scales get used more than any other piece of equipment in my house!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yesterday's intake:

View attachment 4443


The dinner time B&R was actually taken on an hour early PWO but MyFitnessPal doesn't allow for more than 6 meal time categories - very annoying!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL its a measuring cup not any old cup u take out the cupboard!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yesterday's:

View attachment 4448


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thought i'd quickly check-in as haven't done so of late.

Will weigh myself at the wkd, would say i'm up a few lbs (perhaps to 13.4-6 ish) but I am starting to feel a tad bloated around the middle. As with Cal, I bulk like a spider, bugger all goes to my limbs it just all sits on my stomach.

Diet has been as solid as ever during the wk, i've poss had one too many cheat meals over the wkds (nothing too drastic and still no alcohol) but fcuk it - i'm enjoying this while it lasts as it'll be spring before I know it and time to start tightening things up again!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just lower the rice qtys you should be fine say 50g you porker lol either that or getting running on that dodgy knee:bolt:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

how do you get the time to eat all that?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I do feel like i'm eating all the time as it goes Jakal!

I don't particularly want to drop the cals Loz, defeats the whole object and i'm sure it's all just in my mind anyway. Don't get me wrong, if I get to the point of not being able to see my pecker when i'm going for a whaz i'll start to worry but until then i'm happy to eat myself in an oblivion!!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

pecker...whaz.... i can virtually hear ur brummy accent


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Coventry you ****ney ****!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Bham, Coventry, Dudley.... you all sound the same.

Well ok..Dudley is the funniest one though.. you could be a rocket scientist or a surgeon, but if your from Dudley your accent will make you sound dumb as hell lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

jakal2001 said:


> Bham, Coventry, Dudley.... you all sound the same.
> 
> Well ok..Dudley is the funniest one though.. you could be a rocket scientist or a surgeon, but if your from Dudley your accent will make you sound dumb as hell lol


Now Now Jackal


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

PROPER bit of bulking done today. Oreo's on the left, banana & peanut butter on the right, swiftly followed by a chilli cheese burger and onion rings!!

View attachment 4690


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I was so busy looking at your misses I missed the food lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Weighed in this morning at 189lbs, up 7lbs since 1st Sep.

It goes without saying some will be fat/water but I'm not carrying it too bad at the mo and really enjoying eating like a horse too which is the main thing!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

But dont over do it or you will hide all that hard work.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah I know mate, I'll ease off a little if I carry on gaining at that rate. Birthday and a few others things of late probably haven't helped!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Weighed in again this morn, up another pound or so to 190-191. Whether it be fat, water or muscle it's the heaviest I've ever been and I'm not carrying it too bad (he says as one chin begins to fold into the other...)

Quite intrigued to see if I can hit 14st now just for the sake of it. Wonder what the Bullets wouldn't done to me!! That we'll now never know unfortunately...


----------



## wezo1466868035 (Oct 11, 2012)

only 5lb to go remember slow an easy wins the race for me dorsey..


----------



## glod (Aug 15, 2011)

nice one mate i don't know if u sad before but why did u sell all the bullets?? did not like them? or want to be natural?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

glod said:


> nice one mate i don't know if u sad before but why did u sell all the bullets?? did not like them? or want to be natural?


Just bought them in the knowledge they were being pulled from sale so thought I'd stick them away for a rainy day just in case. That day doesn't seem to be coming though so little point them sitting there any longer.

Had a few pints at a 65th last night (and too much of the buffet!) and at a wedding next wkd so might drop the carbs slightly for a week or two to accommodate. At this rate I'll be starting Dec with a gut so big I can't see what's below it!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

194 lbs, that's the biggest/fattest I've ever been! Saying that, I'm not sure last nights lobster and cheesecake helped the cause!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

ooh weight creeping up there mate, be time for a new photo soon


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll have to do a fancy panoramic one at this rate just to fit me all in!!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017 (Jul 14, 2011)

haha bet you're still along way from catching up with me reggers:


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Refried beans and chicken anyone??

View attachment 4858


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Dorsey, lean bulks i understand as theres less cutting afterwards and keeps you in good habit, but i really think that espescially natty there is a place to up cals a good bit where your strength and size will increase, not a bad time to do it either on these dark cold months,you may temporarily look a tad smoother but you will love the strength increase, when you trim down a little for summer you will hold the accelerated muscle growth as your test levels wont drop in the way they do after a course. I didnt like this idea when i was young and vain but a coach got a hold of me and trained me for a while and made me up calories quite a bit and it bust a plateu and held the added mass when i cut back down. Im not suggesting eating cheesecake daily tho lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks Chris, lets hope it works out well eh?!

How would it differ for those going down the AAS route?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry to but in but I think when your natty you have to pay more attention to a good clean diet than when you on AAS.

So cut back on the cake's lol.


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

Maybe comparing to the aas route wasn't too clever, but to keep it simple all I mean is that after bulking muscle on aas you have to deal with crash of some degree and pct and tlc as carefully as possible to limit the inevitable loss. On a calorie increase bulk when you decide to decrease cals and you can do this gradually, your hormone levels are still on a par. And totally agree rr it has to be done with cleanish diet. I never thought the odd chicken kebab,fried rice or chow mein was too dirty when upping cals.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I know what you mean Chris, but I'm always of the opinion that If you have a ferrari you wouldn't put the odd bit of diesel in the tank would you. So why eat food that has little or no nutritional value, other than to keep you sanity. That's not to say that your choice is total void of nutrition, just generalising.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Lucky for me I was a Skoda to begin with then eh?!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Weighed in this morning, 14st on the dot.

Will start to reign it in a little now, obviously Xmas will consist of the usual big feeds but I don't want to get to the point where there's too much to strip back off.

Happy enough with the progress though, the extra weight has certainly helped with some added strength that's for sure.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

So, another FFF Award Thing Going to Happen?


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Ha, I'd have already won that hands down!!

I haven't got the energy this yr to arrange anything though after the poor turn out last time round.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Ha, I'd have already won that hands down!!
> 
> I haven't got the energy this yr to arrange anything though after the poor turn out last time round.


2nd Time Lucky LOL Lots of new faces about now


----------

